
Vala Deserves a Closer Look - kristianp
https://dev.to/goober99/vala-deserves-a-closer-look-m56
======
externalreality
The author is my kind of dude. Despite all the hype he is trying to see what
is out there through experience, self -study, and personal interest. The web
is the best thing since the light bulb but it also encourages group think as
surely as the bulb encouraged light pollution and energy waste. Bravo to the
author for checking things out that aren't all the buzz.

